# Archer on FX



## MeatZatk (Jan 14, 2010)

Hilarious!   That is all


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2011)

Burt Reynolds to Play Himself on 'Archer' | XFINITY TV News


Burt Reynolds to Play Himself on ‘Archer’
by Joel Keller 
Oct 31st, 2011 | 3:59 PM | Comments 0   

Sterling Archer may not be as suave as he thinks he is, but the bumbling private spy from FX’s hilarious animated comedy “Archer” always fashioned himself as a latter-day version of Burt Reynolds. Now, he’ll get to meet the real thing.
FX announced today that Reynolds has voiced a season three episode of the series, playing himself. Even though Reynolds is one of Archer’s heroes, Burt will irritate Archer to no end by dating his mother Malory (voiced by Jessica Walter).
“I think the only person on the planet who’s a bigger fan of Burt Reynolds than me is Sterling Archer,” creator Adam Reed said in a press release.  ”Archer constantly tries to imitate Burt and always raves about Burt’s movies and all-around awesomeness.  So to have Burt recording voice-overs for the show was just amazing.”
It’ll just be fun, though, to hear Reynolds and his off-handed way of speaking butt up against the combination of drollness and rage that Jon Benjamin has given Sterling Archer. One thing we know is that the episode will likely be yet another example of Reynolds skewering his ’70s sex-symbol image. A clue is the episode’s title: “The Man From Jupiter,” a nod to the city in Florida where Reynolds lives.


----------



## oufinny (Nov 1, 2011)

Fuck yeah, I love that show!  I use it as a gauge to tell if someone has a real sense of humor if they laugh at it or not.  Burt Reynolds will be great on that show.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Jeeper (Nov 2, 2011)

One of my favorite shows.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2012)

'Archer' renewed, plus first look at Bryan Cranston -- EXCLUSIVE
by James Hibberd

FX has renewed animated favorite Archer for a fourth season. So far the show is averaging 2 million viewers per episode, up 32 percent from last year, and will be back for 13 more episodes.

Below, EW.com has an exclusive first look at Bryan Cranston’s guest star appearance in the show. Cranston’s voice is perfect for animation, and we’re excited to see The One Who Knocks coming to the Archer finale. The two-part closer starts March 15 and is set on an international space station. Cranston plays Commander Drake, a conscientious astronaut fighting to quell a mutiny in space — with a little help from Archer rocking a blue jumpsuit of course
'Archer' renewed, plus first look at Bryan Cranston | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugiTCV3g-rs


----------



## maniclion (Mar 9, 2012)

I love the crude humor the women use on that show, its great, above all its them that round out the whole thing...


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2013)

See the Real Models for the Archer Characters -- Vulture


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2013)

Why A Cartoon Spy Has The Best Cars On Television | The Cars Of Archer | The Crosby Press – BETA

The Must-Read | The Reason Behind All the Badass Cars in ?Archer?





If you haven?t seen _Archer_, something is wrong with your TV viewing schedule, as it?s easily one of the best comedies on television right now. But we don?t just watch it for the hilarious ignorance of its protagonist ? the subtle incorporation of high-end automobiles into the program is so genius that unless you know? you  just don?t know.

Executive producers Adam Reed & Matt Thompson, the wizards behind the show, are also the driving force behind the car frenzy that the show has started. The two car junkies made it a point to work in cars to match the characters, as if they?d purchased them on their own. Sure there are times when you see some of the best cars ever made just casually driving through in the background, but the main cars are just as special.

Enjoy the gallery below, then read an interview with Reed and Thompson over at Jalopnik.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)

*ARCHER** GETS SEASON FIVE PICK-UP FROM FX*

*Current Fourth Season of Archer Is Achieving All-Time Ratings Highs*
*Posting Gains of +44% in Adults 18-34 and +36% in Adults 18-49 vs. Last Season*
*Seven All-New Episodes of Archer Remain in Season Four with Two-Part Season Finale Airing April 4 and April 11*

LOS ANGELES, February 27, 2013 ? FX has ordered season five of its critically-acclaimed animated comedy series _Archer_, it was announced today by Nick Grad, Executive Vice President of Original Programming and Development, FX.   The network has ordered 13 episodes for the series? fifth season.

_Archer_ was created by Adam Reed and Floyd County Productions and it is executive produced by Reed and Matthew Thompson.  Seven all-new episodes of _Archer_ remain in season four, which wraps up on Thursday, April 11 at 10:00 PM E/P.  This year_ Archer_ will enter into the category of Outstanding Comedy Series for the Emmy? Awards.

?_Archer_ is one of the very best comedy series on television,? said Grad.  ?Adam Reed, Matt Thompson and the incredible cast ? H. Jon Benjamin, Aisha Tyler, Jessica Walter, Chris Parnell, Judy Greer, Amber Nash, George Coe, and Lucky Yates ? are comedic geniuses.  It is truly rewarding the way in which the audience and fans have embraced their work and that the ratings continue to grow.  The quality of _Archer_ is undeniable.?

When notified of the season five pick-up, Reed said, ?Thank God.?

When Reed notified Thompson of the season five pick-up, Thompson replied, ?Called it.? 

_Archer_ has posted dramatic ratings growth every year and season four of the series is on record pace.  In 2013, _Archer_ ranks as cable?s #2 series in delivery of Men 18-34 behind _The Walking Dead_, and it has ranked as television?s #1 program in that demo in the Thursday, 10 PM time period in four of the past six weeks (Live+Same Day). Through four episodes this season, _Archer_ is posting gains of +44% in Adults 18-34 and +36% in Adults 18-49 compared to its season three average. First-run episodes of _Archer_ are averaging 2.37 Million Total Viewers; 2.01 million Adults 18-49, and 1.41 million Adults 18-34 (L+7).  In comparison to _Archer?s _first season, season four in the series has increased its audience by +92% in Total Viewers, +129% in Adults 18-34, +159% in Men 18-34, +128% in Adults 18-49, and +160% in Men 18-49 (L+7).*

_Archer_ is produced by FX Productions.  In February 2012, FX Productions closed an overall production deal with the series? Executive Producers, Adam Reed and Matt Thompson, and their animation studio, Floyd County Productions.

*In tomorrow?s episode, ?Live and Let Dine? (Airs February 28, 10:00 PM E/P),* Archer (H. Jon Benjamin), Lana (Aisha Tyler), and Cyril (Chris Parnell) go undercover in the irascible celebrity chef ?Lance Casteau?s? (Anthony Bourdain) hellish kitchen (Written by Adam Reed).  Other upcoming guest stars include _Bob?s Burgers_ veterans Eugene Mirman and Kristen Schaal, and Jon Hamm will voice the character of ?Captain Murphy,? the possibly deranged commander of an undersea laboratory, in the two-part season four finale airing on April 4 and April 11.

_Archer_, an animated, half-hour comedy, revolves around the spy agency known as the International Secret Intelligence Service (ISIS) and the lives of its employees.  Although their work of espionage, reconnaissance missions, wiretapping and undercover surveillances is daunting and enigmatic, every covert operation and global crisis are actually unmitigated occasions for the ISIS staff to undermine, sabotage and betray each other for personal gains and selfish pleasures.

The series features the voice of H. Jon Benjamin as the highly skilled yet incredibly vain master spy ?Sterling Archer,? a role which garnered Benjamin an Emmy? Award nomination for Outstanding Voice-Over Performance in 2010.   The ensemble voice cast also includes Aisha Tyler as fellow agent provocateur ?Lana Kane?; Jessica Walter as Sterling?s domineering mother and the rapacious CEO of ISIS, ?Malory Archer?; Chris Parnell as the easily intimidated comptroller-turned ISIS agent, ?Cyril Figgis?; Judy Greer as Malory?s loquacious secretary, ?Cheryl Tunt?; Amber Nash as the discordant director of human resources for ISIS, ?Pam Poovey?; series creator Adam Reed as the gay voice of reason at ISIS, ?Ray Gillette?; Lucky Yates as ISIS?s possibly mad scientist, ?Krieger?; and George Coe as Archer?s elderly and always exploited butler, ?Woodhouse.?

Reed and Thompson are represented by Matt Rice and Joel Begleiter at UTA, and Gregg Gellman of Morris Yorn Barnes Levine Krintzman Rubenstein Kohner & Gellman


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2013)

Dr. Krieger's Summer diary

Archer's Doctor Krieger's Epic Summer In Pictures


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2013)

FX Takes ARCHER to the Danger Zone in New Teaser ? Nerdist

FX Takes ARCHER to the Danger Zone in New Teaser

This video doesn?t need much of an introduction. It?s got every major Archer character making an appearance in roles originated by the cast of Tony Scott?s 1986 Top Gun, and the Kenny Loggins song (written for the movie) Danger Zone, a term which was first appropriated by Sterling Archer in an early episode of the show and then used multiple times after.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2013)

The Ultimate Archer Quiz - ShortList Magazine


The Ultimate Archer Quiz


With the skill of James Bond, style of Tom Ford and thirst of Paul Gascoigne, Sterling Archer is an inimitable force upon the face of espionage.

And, four seasons, 50 episodes (if you include the unaired pilot) and a whole heap of misogyny later, how well do you know about the besuited spy and his ISIS associates? The characters may not know what year it is (a running gag relating to the show's confused mix of '60s style, old war references and modern technology), but let's hope you're aware of them, because a score below 15/15 will see you taken out by the sniper that's sat in that tree over there.

We're joking... but are we? (Yes).


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

Gun Safety


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2013)

Ninjas


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Drug Policy


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Office Supplies


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

SUPERCUT: Sterling Archer's Best One-Liners


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2014)

http://m.deadline.com/2014/03/fx-renews-archer-for-two-more-seasons/

FX Renews ?Archer? For Two More Seasons

FX is sticking with Archer for at least another two seasons. Seeing the animated spy series through to 2016 and syndication possibilities, the cable channel today said it has ordered 13 episodes for each of Archer?s? sixth and seventh seasons. The double pickup comes with a lot of confidence from FX. ?Archer is one of the best comedies on television and has played a significant role in the growth of the FX comedy brand,? Eric Schrier, one of the presidents of original programming for FX Networks and FX Productions, said today in a statement. ?We?re grateful to Adam Reed, Matt Thompson and their team at Floyd County, and also our incredible voice cast, and are looking forward to supporting their work for at least two more seasons.? (Archer voice actor H. Jon Benjamin snagged an Outstanding Voice-Over Performance Emmy in 2010).

Currently in its fifth season and known as Archer Vice, the half-hour FX Prods-produced series has delivered steady ratings since its debut. Pegged as the second-highest-rated comedy on basic cable among adults 18-49, the show was created by Reed and Floyd County Prods, with Reed and Thompson executive producing.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2014)

Have four seasons of Archer on DVD. Season two is in my laptop now.

Also picked up the Archer book from bn.com. Purchased the nook book version for my phone.

Archer is awesome!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2015)

I miss Woodhouse. 

http://my.xfinity.com/articles/entertainment-eonline/20150720/b677906/

George Coe, Original Saturday Night Live Cast Member, Dead at Age 86

George Coe, an original cast member of Saturday Night Live, has passed away at age 86. 

Variety reports  that the actor died in Santa Monica, Calif., after a long battle with an unspecified illness. 

In addition to SNL, where he starred as one of the "Not Ready For Prime Time Players" in 1975, Coe served as the voice of Woodhouse on Archer for six seasons. 

Coe appeared on several episodes of the first season of SNL, but was only listed as a featured cast member on the debut episode along with Chevy Chase, Gilda Radner, John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd. 

Coe was the oldest member of the cast to join the popular weekend show until Leslie Jones was hired on at age 47 just last year.

Coe was featured in a number of hit movies and TV shows, in addition to SNL and Archer, like Kramer Vs. Kramer, The West Wing, Gilmore Girls, Bones and Curb Your Enthusiasm. 

He also served as the voice of Toyota for six years and was on the SAG national board of directors for more than a dozen years.

In fact, as Vice President for two years, Coe is credited for creating the template for what became SAG's first-ever low-budget production contract.

For his lengthy commitment to the guild, the Hollywood Division awarded Coe with the Ralph Morgan Award back in 2009.

Our thoughts go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2015)

Archer - RIP George Coe


----------



## mich29 (Jul 26, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> Archer - RIP George Coe



Yai saw this very sad


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2016)

http://www.adweek.com/news/televisi...ture-girls-archer-swimsuit-issue-style-169770


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2017)

Archer 

http://www.fxnetworks.com/shows/archer


----------

